# Tesco Vouchers



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about Tesco Vouchers and can they be used on the Channel Ferries.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

No - just the tunnel. We've used them several times and the process works well.
Bill


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, as Bill says, pretty straightforward to use for the tunnel and very popular with MHF members.

You can check the prices online for when you want to go, but you must make the booking reservation by telephone, on the special number provided.

The prices are the same when you phone up as on their website, so easy to research in advance of calling.

They will also change bookings if requested and only need to pay extra if the new ticket is more expensive. Very good service from that perspective, and indeed pretty much all other aspects too.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Used them for the Tunnel many times.
Also used them for Holyhead-Dublin, very useful as that is an expensive crossing.


----------



## silverdreamers (Nov 22, 2006)

*tesco vouchers*

Hi, You can use them on Stena line we have been into Hook of Holland several times and travelled down through Luxembourg and Belgium into France, which makes a good tour.
This year we brought airmiles, as you can get a discount on all Brittany ferries. We got about 50% off Portsmouth Bilboa, which is not too bad.
Regards


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ollie33 said:


> Can anyone tell me about Tesco Vouchers and can they be used on the Channel Ferries.


Not strictly the channel but you can use them on Stena for the Harwich to Hook crossing.

G


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Tesco*

Don't forget though that Tesco have halved the value of points you get now so you will have to spend twice as much as before for the same advantage. So some one may be able to work out if it is still worth it?
Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tesco*



Curtisden said:


> Don't forget though that Tesco have halved the value of points you get now so you will have to spend twice as much as before for the same advantage. So some one may be able to work out if it is still worth it?
> Peter


On the other hand, if, like me, you have no realistic alternative but to shop in Tesco then the vouchers are a useful by-product.

Just doing the fortnightly shop for 2 of us has given us tunnel tickets, ferry tickets, train tickets, Railcards, meals and hotels, magazines and software. I'm not in the Russell league but do get the best I can out of it; never without my card or own shopping bags !!

G


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Tesco*

On the other hand, if, like me, you have no realistic alternative but to shop in Tesco then the vouchers are a useful by-product.

Ditto, we would have shopped there anyway as it is 2 minutes from our front door, so it is a nice little nest egg for our European trips.
Neil


----------

